# Regner / Ventilsteuerung mit LOGO



## langer70 (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne meine Beregnungsanlage urlaubstauglich machen.

Zur Verfügung steht :

1 Siemens LOGO RC 24V
1 Gardena Regensensor 
und 4 Stück 24V Magnetventile.

Mein Wunsch ist es das der Regensensor das Ventil 1 startet und die Fläche so lange beregnet wie der Boden trocken ist ( also bis er abschaltet )
Die Ventile 2 , 3 und 4 sollen danach nacheinander die SELBE Zeit laufen wie das Ventil 1.

Also läuft das Ventil 1 zum Beispiel  33 Minuten soll im Anschluß das Ventil 2 auch 33 Minuten laufen danach das Ventil 3 , usw.
Sollte der Regensensor erst nach z.B. 90 Minuten abschalten sollen die anderen dieses Zeit auch laufen.

Ich habe schon alle Funktionen der Logo probiert, kommen aber nicht weiter.

Sollte jemand eine Idee haben, bitte melden. Oder einen Link wo es dieses "Paket" schon fertig gibt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2008)

hallo,
nimm doch einen taktgeber, der jede minute schaltet, den gibst du auf einen zähler, über den verweis bei dem timer kannst du dann den zähler eintragen.


----------



## langer70 (15 Juni 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> nimm doch einen taktgeber, der jede minute schaltet, den gibst du auf einen zähler, über den verweis bei dem timer kannst du dann den zähler eintragen.




Danke für die schnelle info !! :TOOL::TOOL::TOOL:
Mit dem Impulsgeber hatte ich schon gearbeitet. Aber welcher Baustein gibt mir dann den schaltbefehl wieder raus?


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2008)

hallo,
im anhang ein programm, musst nur noch die zeitwerte in minuten machen.


----------



## langer70 (16 Juni 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> im anhang ein programm, musst nur noch die zeitwerte in minuten machen.


 
:TOOL:ROFLMAO:TOOL:

Vielen Dank dafür. Genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Ich habe die Datei noch etwas erweitert und für die "Nachfolgegenration" angehängt.

Gibt es im Forum auch einen Ort um Datein zu speichern zum Download ??


----------

